# If you happen across an Alien



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Australia has wide open spaces and so there is every chance this could happen.
Do not be alarmed by Stephen Dawkins - Alien contact 'would hurt humans' or thoughts of Christopher Columbus or even the Big *V* for that matter.

Just say howyagoingmate, you like a cold VB!

What do you reckon your chances are of coming across an alien or two?, anyone have already?


----------



## pandora (Jan 18, 2010)

No, I haven't yet, but I know people who already have and they really believe in them. Don't know if I would be afraid if I met one, but I I think I would offer them a Martini to break the ice. NASA in on 28 missions to find the little green men. Yeah, Stephen Hawkings (that's who you meant right???) is a genius, but he is not psychic. I probably would believe him more than the Belgian politicians or any politician for that matter. I think I would offer them a Martini.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

pandora said:


> No, I haven't yet, but I know people who already have and they really believe in them. Don't know if I would be afraid if I met one, but I I think I would offer them a Martini to break the ice. NASA in on 28 missions to find the little green men. Yeah, Stephen Hawkings (that's who you meant right???) is a genius, but he is not psychic. I probably would believe him more than the Belgian politicians or any politician for that matter. I think I would offer them a Martini.


Yes, Hawking [ no s either it seems ] and yes widely acknowledged for being a bit of a brain when it comes to mathematics, the universe etc. and whatever else he is involved in.

I suppose when you do consider that our planet might as well be just a marble in however big the universe is _[ a bit mind boggling that by itself ]_, there is every possibility of other planets in other solar systems out there somewhere.

I suppose if a craft touches down or hovers somewhere and ET pops his head out, that'll be fine enough but if it is some kind of huge devouring slimy slurping burping mass even with eyes, a mouth and ears then we had better call for the Slime Busters.

Seems as if politicians make such good names for themselves all over.
Liked the english press coverage on how grandma went out for a loaf of bread and it resulted in Brown toast complete with Gordonmite.

Then tele here showed him while he was being interviewed on radio and they replayed his off air/mike on comment about grandma being a bigot on immigrants - he really wanted to slink away and hide!


----------



## Bubblez (May 4, 2010)

I think they could probably exist. I mean, I can't say what they would look like, how big they will be, but we can't be the only things here. I really can't say either way if they will hurt us or not.. it totally depends on their nature.


----------

